#ubuntu-news 2009-02-17
<nhandler> Is there any way other than adding each individual event to get the Jaunty release schedule (http://people.ubuntu.com/~vorlon/JauntyReleaseSchedule.ics) added to the Fridge calendar?
<johnc4510> nhandler: not that i know of, but you should ask boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> not that I can think of
<nhandler> Does someone have access to the gcal account for the fridge. I know gcal provides a way to copy the events from one calendar onto antoher one
<nhandler> Here is one of the many guides about merging two calendars in Google Calendar: http://tinyurl.com/yt9mms.
<MTecknology> boredandblogging: ping
<MTecknology> no pong yet?
<MTecknology> is he one of those people that sleep?
<boredandblogging> nhandler: done
<nhandler> Thanks a lot boredandblogging !
<MTecknology> boredandblogging: you still around?
<MTecknology> joey: stu didn't get back to me yet
<johnc4510> Tumie: hello
<johnc4510> anyone know how to add an approved teams blog feed to the section on the planet called "ubuntu solar system"??
<Tumie> johnc4510: hello
<johnc4510> Tumie: :) how going it
<johnc4510> goes
<Tumie> with me.. good :)
<Tumie> johnc4510: and you?
<johnc4510> Tumie: doing good...translations still going ok?
<Tumie> already stopped.... no readers.... so why would we do it..
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> bummer
<Tumie> bummer??? :O
<johnc4510> bummer=too bad
<johnc4510> sorry to hear that
<johnc4510> slang
<johnc4510> lol
<Tumie> damned google translate
<Tumie> it said: bummer = lazy guy
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> no no
<Tumie> and what means "slang" ?
<johnc4510> ah, not correct english
<Tumie> XD
<johnc4510> :)
<Tumie> bad...... XD
<johnc4510> we americans like our slang
<Tumie> if you translate "slang" from dutch -> english, it means "snake" :)
<johnc4510> lol
<Tumie> i'm now writing for the dutch version of the fridge.. :)
<Tumie> my first article is coming (h)
<johnc4510> great!
<johnc4510> i've been working on a website for the Arizona LoCo Team
<johnc4510> http://12.159.65.82/drupal/
<johnc4510> it's not live yet but should be this wk
<johnc4510> week
<Tumie> nice
<johnc4510> thanks
<Tumie> i'm going to build open source php systems...
<Tumie> only need to put it on a website... i'm going to start my own. only the domain name... parents.... :P
<johnc4510> nice
<Tumie> also building a system like brainstorm.ubuntu.com...
<Tumie> but i first need to build them XD
<johnc4510> brainstorm is an interest site...I like to read the ideas there
<Tumie> i talk about the system behind it :D
<Tumie> http://www.ideatorrent.org/
<johnc4510> looks good
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-18
<Tumie> johnc4510: MWAHAHAHA
<johnc4510> ?
<johnc4510> lol
<myrtlebeachbums> Did someone have an evil genius moment?
<johnc4510> must have
<johnc4510> how goes it myrtlebeachbums
<myrtlebeachbums> It's a day. Anxiously awaiting tomorrow night. :)
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> i was a bit nervous myself going for membership
<johnc4510> you'll do fine
<johnc4510> :)
<myrtlebeachbums> I figured I would be. You, tyche, and Nick have all been through this before. I know you wouldn't have me going for it if I wasn't qualified.
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> it's great having 2 UWN staffers up for membership
<myrtlebeachbums> Definitely. Nice honor for us too. I wish it'd been three, but aven just disappeared on us. Hope his dad is okay.
<johnc4510> yeah
<tyche> Yea, so do I
<Tumie> johnc4510: MWAHAHAHA
<johnc4510> Tumie: hey
<Tumie> hey :P
<Tumie> how are you?
<johnc4510> doing great thx
<Tumie> i'm doing my homework for german...... it is awfull XD
<johnc4510> :)
<Tumie> "ich bin Tumie" :\
<Tumie> "i am Tumie" ..
<Tumie> english is better, german is useless XD
<Tumie> i live 10 km from germany, and still think german is useless
<Tumie> german people understand english, SO WHAT IS THE PROBLEM XD
<johnc4510> too many vowels  hee hee
<Tumie> vowels aren't the problem :p
<Tumie> why should a learn "nimmt er auch ein steak?",, ( "do you also take a steak?") ???? i will never need it!!!
<Tumie> tonight, a soccer match.. it is now 18:51 here. and it starts at 20:45 :)
<Tumie> NEC nijmegen - Hamburger SV.... I think NEC is better :p
<Tumie> soccer is very populair in europe :)
<johnc4510> lol
<Tumie> BYE,, NEED TO GO
<emma> hi there.
<johnc4510> emma: hey   you need anything?
<emma> no no, just kind of stumbled in, if i can ever help though please ping me.
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-19
<dantalizing> whats the deadline for uwn?
<Tumie> sunday
<Tumie> UWN is publised on sunday...
<myrtlebeachbums> Usually around, but not always, 2:00 PM Eastern.
<Tumie> Eastern???
<Tumie> what is that in UTC ?
<myrtlebeachbums> One sec
<myrtlebeachbums> 19:00
<tyche> 08:00 UTC
<myrtlebeachbums> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingtime.html?month=2&day=19&year=2009&p1=0&p2=179&p3=-1&p4=-1
<myrtlebeachbums> Daylight savings time has you off an hour tyche
<myrtlebeachbums> Don't feel bad - that's why I always check with timeanddate.com
<Tumie> here it is GMT+1.. and most of the time, UWN is published around 22:00 ...
<myrtlebeachbums> Where's "here" Tumie?
<Tumie> The Netherlands
<myrtlebeachbums> Gotcha
<Tumie> and France, Spain, Norway, etc.
<Tumie> and Belgium,, :P
<Tumie> Germany too.. i think..
<myrtlebeachbums> Going to Brussels after spending 5 days in Munich for Oktoberfest this September. :)
<Tumie> Oktoberfest in September ?? XD
<myrtlebeachbums> Starts September 19th.
<Tumie> ok,, if you travel trough The Netherlands... say it :p
<Tumie> I live near the town "Nijmegen" :p
<Tumie> and where  do you live? america ?
<myrtlebeachbums> Correct. Myrtle Beach, South Carolina.
<myrtlebeachbums> We're flying directly to Munich. then flying from Munich to Brussels, and from Brussels home. If we take a detour though, I'll be in touch.
<myrtlebeachbums> We have discussed hitting Amsterdam. :)
<dantalizing> thx guy
<dantalizing> *guys
<dantalizing> just wanna make sure i get our bug jam info in on time
<Tumie> if you aren't interested in old buildings, sex, or drugs,, amsterdam sucks...
<myrtlebeachbums> LOL Good point.
<Tumie> translation wordpress from english to dutch... 100/2602
<Tumie> 3.8% :|
<Tumie> 30 minutes :p
<johnc4510> joey: ping
<joey> johnc4510!
<joey> how goes it?
<johnc4510> good thx
<johnc4510> do you have any idea who i should talk to about getting our new team blog listed on the planet with the other team feeds?
 * joey thinks.
<johnc4510> lol np
<joey> it's possible that perhaps an ubuntu member can get the bzr branch and just add it for you
<tyche> Oh, oh.  Canonical employees THINK???  Be afraid.  Be very afraid.
<tyche> Hee hee
<joey> or you can file an rt request  for it with canonical IS
<tyche> Mornin' joey.  Be kind to johnc4510.  He's had a rough week.  He's had to put up with me.
<joey> ala https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<johnc4510> joey: i'm a member and have the bzr stuff from putting my feed to the planet but i'm not sure that would work. i'd need to know the path i think
<joey> to the blog rss yeah of course
<joey> hiya tyche  :-)
<johnc4510> yeah, that's what i followed adding my blog
<johnc4510> ok, i know beuno is big in bzr, maybe he can help
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> :)
<beuno> hi
<beuno> I can help
<beuno> with what?  :)
<johnc4510> beuno: hi
<johnc4510> i need to get a new site blog team feed added to the planet under the teams feeds
<johnc4510> any idea
<johnc4510> site goes live tomorrow
<beuno> johnc4510, sure
<beuno> have you installed bzr?
<johnc4510> on the server, no
<johnc4510> :(
<beuno> johnc4510, server?
<johnc4510> team server
<beuno> you just want to add your feed to planet.ubuntu.com?
<johnc4510> new website
<johnc4510> yes, under the teams section
<beuno> johnc4510, teams section?
<tyche> beuno: Let me help you out.  We have a donated server, which will go live tomorrow.  johnc4510 wants to be able to put blogs from that server on the team section of the planet.
<tyche> He doesn't describe things very clearly when he's trying to talk to me.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> the teams section is under "Ubuntu Solar System" in the sidebar of the planet
<beuno> ah
<johnc4510> :)
<beuno> you do need an rt for that
<beuno> you can't do that through bzr
<johnc4510> ok
<johnc4510> addy?
<beuno> as joey mentioned
<johnc4510> address
<beuno> I don't know for ubuntu stuff
<beuno> joey, do you know?
<johnc4510> hmmm
<johnc4510> lol
<joey> https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<johnc4510> joey: thx :)
<johnc4510> ok, thx guys
<johnc4510> it's appreciated
<tyche> johnc4510: ever feel like a ping-pong ball?
<johnc4510> sometimes
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> it's all good
<johnc4510> !!
<johnc4510> joey: beuno thx
<joey> I think you can email them at rt@rt.ubuntu.com
<tyche> Almost as bad as finding a government office.  Hee hee
<joey> and it should create a ticket for you
<johnc4510> k   will do
<joey> johnc4510, if it doesn't give you an rt, let me know
<johnc4510> joey: will do thx
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-20
<Tumie> http://blog.thomasberends.com/?p=3
<Tumie> any mistakes ?
<tyche> Is WordPress open source?
<tyche> Change "because I’ve also want a dutch" to "because I’ve also wanted a dutch"
<Tumie> WordPress = open source..
<tyche> Change "That is an very old version." to "That is a very old version."
<tyche> OK, those are the only changes I can see.
<tyche> Really, really minor corrections.
<Tumie> ok
<Tumie> WordPress = open source,, you download all the files, and you can see everything, you can also edit it :)
<tyche> No problem.  I just wasn't sure.  Yea, those are the only changes that I could see.
<Tumie> enough for me :)
<tyche> Hope it helped.  :-D
<Tumie> you did :D
<Tumie> http://blog.thomasberends.com/
<Tumie> this is better :)
<tyche> Yep.  Looks good.
<Tumie> add it now to your RSS reader (a)
<tyche> Yep.  I did.
<Tumie> *** launchpad..
<Tumie> their already exists an official translation of wordpress
<tyche> Is it an up-to-date version?
<Tumie> yes
<Tumie> it is 2.7 :|
<joey> congrats MTecknology
<MTecknology> joey: thanks
<MTecknology> joey: now I'm setup on the planet - eventually
<MTecknology> and I'm ready to start using my email
<MTecknology> and I have cards ready to be printed
<joey> lol
<MTecknology> joey: You wanna let me know what you think of these? Front: http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/6001/ubuntubuscardfrontgy3.png | Back: http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/3662/ubuntubuscardbackvz0.png
<joey> technically I think you're supposed to follow the card template
<MTecknology> I've seen a lot of people alter it though
<joey> But I didn't :-)
<MTecknology> ?
<joey> I had the standard front and then put my loco info on the back
<joey> technically I think you're supposed to follow the card template :-)
<MTecknology> Is something like this ok? http://laudecioliveira.org/blog/?p=46
<joey> I'm not the buscard nazi so I don't know.  I personally used overnightprints.com and got the rounded edges.
<joey> I think as long as it's tasteful that nobody will mind
<joey> I used overnight prints because that's where our OpenOffice cards where printed:  http://www.overnightprints.com/main.php?A=designer&bgCategoryId=4995
<MTecknology> joey: do you think the ones I did were tasteful?
<MTecknology> or just ugly?
<MTecknology> I'm changing
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-21
<Tumie> Karmic Koala,, come on.... couldn't they think about anything better................
<Tumie> I've made an Ubuntu 10.04 name generator!
<Tumie> http://www.thomasberends.com/1004/
<Tumie> watch this!
<myrtlebeachbums> Tumie: That's hysterical!
<Tumie> myrtlebeachbums: is that positive or negative? :p
<johnc4510> Tumie: i've seen it   LOL
<Tumie> so, my generator rulez ?? :D
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> it's fun
<Tumie> It is NOT illegal to put it on the fridge (a)
<Tumie> and if you go to my blog, YOU CAN SEE THE SOURCE :D
<Tumie> i loveee open source :p
<myrtlebeachbums> It's very funny Tumie. I like it
<Tumie> :)
<Tumie> johnc4510: is it possible that you place it into the UWN ?
<johnc4510> hmmm
<johnc4510> we might be able too, i'll have to think on it
<Tumie> ok :)
<Tumie> it is based on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<johnc4510> k thx
<Tumie> i'm away for an hour.. if you need any information, just say it, i will react later.. :)
<Tumie> i'm back
<Tumie> i don't think the 1004 name will end with "longhorn" or "leopard"... :p
<johnc4510> leaping lizard  :)
<Tumie> leaky lady
<Tumie> lady isn't in the developmentcodenames,, so it will never be that one :p
<Tumie> johnc4510: already decided if you will publish it in the UWN?
<johnc4510> nope, i'm busy adding links right now, sometime today for sure though
<johnc4510> ;)
<Tumie> ok :)
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop, what kind of laptop do you have?
<johnc4510-laptop> toshiba amd turion duo core 2.0GHz
<johnc4510-laptop> A215-4737 is the model i believe
<Tumie> works fine with Ubuntu ?
<johnc4510-laptop> yes
<johnc4510-laptop> wifi, sound, everything
<johnc4510-laptop> out of the box
<Tumie> I have an EEE PC....
<johnc4510-laptop> i've had it a little over a yr now
<johnc4510-laptop> nice
<Tumie> but my EEE PC only has 4 GB of space..
<Tumie> that is not much..
<Tumie> i only have a like 100 MB left.. :p
<Tumie> johnc4510: Haven't you heard? :O
<Tumie> it is on a dutch site,, but the movie is english....
<Tumie> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/408311/5ad1cc5c/haven_t_you_heard_.html
<Tumie> you need to watch it!
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<Tumie> family guy..... :p
<johnc4510-laptop> yep i see. i've got it up to watch later thx
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: already thinked about the NameGenerator thing? I need to go to bed in 30 minutes... so...
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-22
<emma> I have news
<emma> The stats page for the Ubuntu Global Bug Jam is out of control. The results are all questionable.
<emma> France did not triage 3156 bugs -- http://daniel.holba.ch/five-a-day-stats/
<johnc4510-laptop> emma: lol, ok. We knew that they were making some changes to the stats.
<emma> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> thx for the heads up :)
<Tumie> johnc4510: already decided yet?
<Tumie> ow, i think you are sleeping right now XD..
<johnc4510> Tumie: ping
<johnc4510> just for clarification, is that your website that's generating the names?
<johnc4510> tyche: the first ITB article, last sentence is a little off i think could you look at it and correct it please
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> OK, Take a look now.
<johnc4510> kk thx
<johnc4510> tyche: great thx
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Sorry, not enough coffee by that point
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> tyche: kennymc0 ok looks like everything is written up
<johnc4510> it's a big issue so we need to do a lot of proofing
<johnc4510> if you guys could start on that i'll get the welcome and the in this issue done then help on proofing
<johnc4510> ?
<tyche> I'm proofing now.  Then I'll do the Glossary terms.  I think there'll only be 1 or 2 from what I've seen.
<johnc4510> k great
<johnc4510> this is a big issue
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> lots of great stuff
<johnc4510> kennymc0: ping
<kennymc0> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> can you help us proof? please
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> i'll do what i can
<kennymc0> i've been working on it a little already
<johnc4510> thx
<kennymc0> np
<johnc4510> great
<tyche> Glossary terms are in.  More than I thought there were.
<johnc4510> ah cool    thx
<tyche> Not as bad as some weeks, though.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> ok the welcome and in this issue are up
<johnc4510> i'll do the initial wiki cleanup now
<nizarus> johnc4510, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue130#Just%20for%20Fun
<nizarus> (Karmic Koala) not (Karmic Loala) :))
<johnc4510> ooops, nizarus where is that one
<tyche> Yea, johnc4510.  And you left a camelback in  "In this issue".  Hee hee
<johnc4510> k
<nizarus> johnc4510, just for fun section :)
<johnc4510> k thx
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> tyche: where at, i'm in the edit
<tyche> In This Issue, 5th point down.
<tyche> The word LoCo
<johnc4510> k thx
<johnc4510> ok, got all those and the initial wiki cleanup
<tyche> Looks good.
<johnc4510> i'm going to run thru my feeds one last time to see if the chicago and berlin jams put anything else up
<johnc4510> they're a little shy on meat
<johnc4510> nizarus: i still have your wiki page marked, just haven't had time to get to it
<johnc4510> but i will
<johnc4510> tyche: did you read the americas board write up
<johnc4510> ?
<johnc4510> they seemed to like having people there to support the new applicants
<tyche> Yea, I just actually read that.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> we do cause a stir(az team) lol
<tyche> Maybe my telling the team that the committee liked support really DID help.
<johnc4510> sure
<tyche> Make sure you compliment the team tonight.  they deserve it.
<johnc4510> ok KDE 8.04.2 has been announced
<johnc4510> i'll put a link in for it to be written up
<tyche> kennymc0: There you go.  something else for you to do, to make up for my grabbing your stuff.  LOL
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> yes the _NEW_ member should catch that one i think
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> Lazy, aren't I.  I don't even need a special chair.
<nizarus> johnc4510, which wiki page ? the link was for uwn#130 :)
<johnc4510> no, your wiki page you asked me to look at
<johnc4510> for membership
<tyche> johnc4510: You're going to be known as THE Ubuntu membership mentor.  LOL
<johnc4510> lol
<nizarus> johnc4510, oO !! i'm already ubuntu member
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> oh, why did you ask me for a testimonial then?
<johnc4510> or maybe you didn't
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> nizarus: Forgive him.  He's old and forgetful.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> and too much going on
<nizarus> johnc4510, are you sure that i was me ?
<nizarus> tyche, :D
<tyche> Almost as old as . . . hmmm.  What was I saying?
<nizarus> johnc4510, i'm sure i didn't
<johnc4510> nizarus: k nm  :)
<johnc4510> kennymc0: kubuntu link is up now
<johnc4510> i'll blame that one on tyche
<johnc4510> hee hee
<johnc4510> and tyche i'll be sure to compliment the team on their support tonight
<tyche> Well?  That's normal, blaming it on me.  No problem.
<johnc4510> hee hee
<tyche> Hey kennymc0!  It's MY fault.  LOL
<johnc4510> hmmm, now that we have a new member, maybe i should start spreading the fault around some :)
<tyche> Give them a chance to get used to it, first.  I was already used to taking the blame, and I had a good handle on your personality, so I didn't take it personally but as joking around.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> btw, kennymc0 should check out my blog
<johnc4510> tyche: i also really enjoyed the 2nd paragraph of the michigan bug jam piece
<tyche> Yea, that was cute
<johnc4510> nods
<tyche> Bet it made the team feel like celebraties.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> ok nothing new on the bug jams
<johnc4510> but i added a couple of other items
<johnc4510> kennymc0: ping
<johnc4510> tyche: ok, i did the kubuntu summary...and deleted kennymc0 from the new members summary   rofl
<tyche> OK, I was working on it, just in case.  But since you beat me to it . . .
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> ok, looks like we're done except for my final run thru and publishing
<johnc4510> i think i'll get some lunch and finish up afterwards
<johnc4510> thx !!!!
<johnc4510> great job folks
<tyche> GREAT! I think this is the soonest we've ever gotten it out.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> couldn't do it without you guys!!
<tyche> DANG!  Your summary was almost word for word what I was putting together.  GAD!  I'm starting to think like johnc4510.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol, what a mentor i am
<johnc4510> roflmao
<johnc4510> cya in a bit
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Hmmm.  Actually, I was thinking more of a bad influence.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> either way   np
<tyche> ROFL
<Tumie> johnc4510: yes, that is my website.. :)
<Tumie> my name is Thomas Berends in RL :)
<Tumie> johnc4510: ping
<tyche> I think he's out to lunch.   I mean really out to lunch, getting something to eat.
<Tumie> ok :)
<tyche> BTW, he put it in.
<Tumie> tyche: http://blog.thomasberends.com/2009/02/21/ubuntu-1004-name-generator/
<tyche> I saw it.
<Tumie> do you like it too ? :)
<tyche> I thought it was cute.
<tyche> I even passed the word on to some others.
<Tumie> i had 20 visitors yesterday.. i'm now going to check how many pageviews..
<tyche> That may have been me.  I hit that page a bunch of times, seeing what it would come up with.  Hee hee
<Tumie> 222 pageviews XD
<Tumie> but if i should generate a list with everything that is possible, the 10.04 name will be in it :)
<Tumie> because Mark always use the developement code names.. :)
<tyche> That's the same way some people break passwords:  Brute Force.  :-D
<Tumie> but Longhorn or Leopard wil not be it.... XD
<tyche> Leaping Longhorn?  Loose Leopard?  Hee hee
<Tumie> XD
<Tumie> tyche: Leaky Lady
<nizarus> i like : Lofty Lion
<tyche> I'm not sure Leaky Lady would pass the censors.  Hee hee
<Tumie> Lady isn't in the developement codenames.. so my generator never will show "... Lady"
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: ty :D
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> just had to find time to think it over and find the hook
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<Tumie> tyche: what is your IP, then i can see howmuch pageviews you made... :P
<tyche> Oh, gad.  I don't know.  I'm behind a firewall, and it's on a dynamic, so it's changed by the ISP every so often.
<tyche> 24.251.211.20
<johnc4510-laptop> getting ready to release the issue, any last minute additions?
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> "Now I lay me down to sleep - while the bedbugs 'round me creap . . ."
<tyche> Oh.  Last minute ADDITIONS.  I thought that was LAST WORDS.  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: saw your email to the dell mini 9 lady. thx
<tyche> Did I handle that right?
<johnc4510-laptop> yep, looked nice
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> not having a mini 9 i couldn't help her
<tyche> NP.  I couldn't help her either, unfortunately.  I would guess that it's a bug in the video driver to X.Org connection.  But I've never experienced it.
<johnc4510-laptop> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue130
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: i had 12 views today so far :)
<Tumie> tyche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue130#Just%20for%20Fun ,, isn't the version name 10.04 ? because 8.04 also had 2 numbers behind the dot..
<tyche> Tumie: It could be.  but I think people will understand.
<Tumie> I was thinking, maybe that I had it wrong :p
<tyche> Nope.  I think you're right.  But it's not enough to go in and change, now that it's been published.
<Tumie> change after publishing is always bad...
<Tumie> I'm in the future!!!! It is 23 februari here :D
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-23
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can we get these sessions scheduled on the fridge cal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam#Training Sessions ? :)
<dholbach> there seems to be some others scheduled on the fridge cal which shouldn't be there
<cjohnston> dholbach: what is scheduled on fridge that shouldnt be there?
<dholbach> cjohnston: global jam something for today?
<cjohnston> dholbach: if you look at the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam on the right, it says there is a global jam meeting every two weeks.. I assume that is what it is
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> best to get rid of it from the calendar
<cjohnston> ok.. do you want it removed from the wiki page also?
<dholbach> might be a good idea
<cjohnston> Should it say next meeting check fridge or just remove completely?
<dholbach> just remove completely
<cjohnston> will do
<dholbach> there's training sessions below
 * dholbach hugs cjohnston
<cjohnston> yup.. ill add the rest of those
<dholbach> ROCK!
<cjohnston> I had the how to run a jams on there, but yall added more stuff :-P
<cjohnston> hmm.. jono scheduled the global jam meetings, and i dont know that I can remove it..
<dholbach> cjohnston: I'll talk to jono about it, thanks
<cjohnston> np
<nhandler> Anyone know if the fridge calendar got sorted out?
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-24
<cjohnston> nhandler: sorted out?
<cjohnston> what dholbach was needing done?
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-25
<nhandler> Can someone update the fridge? I see an alpha release announcement, and jono's app writing event to start with
 * nhandler needs to run out and will be gone for the weekend
<cjohnston> i cant :-P
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-28
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #182 is now available
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue182
<cjohnston> Thanks johnc4510
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-22
<pleia2> nhandler, akgraner: did anyone reply to the feb 15th "Debian CDs" email to editor.ubuntu.news@ ? (the answer will be "sorry, no" but it's probably polite to say so)
<akgraner> I didn't but I will if you'd like
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-23
<nhandler> pleia2, akgraner: Did either of you reply yet? I completely missed that email
<pleia2> not I
<akgraner> haven't yet
<akgraner> just finished up a meeting
<nhandler> Want me to send it?
<pleia2> sure
<nhandler> Sent
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-24
<pleia2> openid auth is failing for me on ubuntu-news.org
<pleia2> I went ahead and logged in with my regular login, but we should submit a ticket if this persists
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will have a look (sorry for slow response I was at hospital)
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: Do we have a good community resource for setting up a debian chroot?
<bkerensa> I seem to run into issues with trying for a debian chroot but I can get a ubuntu chroot running fine
<dholbach> sudo debootstrap sid ~/sid
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot loooks a bit out of date
<bkerensa> dholbach: Dies at Failure trying to run: chroot /home/bkerensa/sid dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_6.5_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.24_amd64.deb
<dholbach> I tried it and for me it works
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: I got three summaries done
<bkerensa> Might do more work later but I need to work on some triaging
<akgraner> bkerensa, hope you feel better soon
<bkerensa> akgraner: Im getting there
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: I used instructions here: http://wiki.debian.org/Courses/MaintainingPackages/Intro/Chroot
<pleia2> mkdir -p /chroot/sid && debootstrap sid /chroot/sid http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/
<pleia2> bkerensa: and saw the note about the eye infection, ouch, hope you're better soon!
<akgraner> pleia2, hey we had a 2 hour school delay here today which has totally messed up my day however, I'll see what still needs to be done once I get back from picking up my son at school
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks, looks like we still need a dozen or so summaries
<pleia2> I'm heading out for the afternoon, but I can publish tonight
 * pleia2 does stats before going out
<pleia2> there we go
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah (chroot) it seems I maybe have found a bad bug for bootstrapping sid
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> <slangasek> this looks to be a rather serious bug in the bootstrapping of sid, but not one I've heard of before now
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-21
<pleia2> bkerensa: congrats on the bug finding ;)
<pleia2> akgraner: still around this evening? I can write the dozen or so summaries left and release, but I'd rather not do that all myself editorial-wise
<bkerensa> pleia2: You work too hard
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I played all day :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I see the zoo photos nice... I added two more summaries and will *try* to pop back in in about 10 mins and do more if my fiancee allows me
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> and the zoo was awesome!
<pleia2> sf zoo doesn't have elephants
<pleia2> I wrote the last launchpad summary we needed and am working my way up from the bottom
<pleia2> just two more left, I'm going to start moving stuff over if someone has time to jump in before I finish that'd be great :)
 * pleia2 finishes up
 * Unit193 finds 3 more things to add.
<pleia2> :P
<Unit193> Couldn't help it. I thought in joke about having a "Bad headlines". "Poor articles" or something like that section. :P
<pleia2> Unit193: can you help me with editorial review? :)
<pleia2> (this is what you get for talking)
<pleia2> just read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue253 and point out glaring errors
<Unit193> Yeah.... Figured I'd get flack for talking out of line.
<Unit193> Date.
<pleia2> doesn't matter what you said ;)
<pleia2> the date is correct
<pleia2> we cover news on those dates, release date is different
 * pleia2 didn't write 2011 this time \o/
<Unit193> Deadlink https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompizConfig
<Unit193> Or, right, sorry.
<pleia2> it's just CamelCase, fixing...
<pleia2> oops, dev meetings are all squished together
<pleia2> ok, I think I got all the camels
<pleia2> (I saw camels today! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6912344111)
<Unit193> Weird to have links directly next to each other as in Cprofitt
<pleia2> thanks, fixed
<pleia2> launchpad had that issue too, fixed
<pleia2> needed an extra newline so they weren't squished together
<Unit193> "shortlist"?
<pleia2> should it be "short list"?
<pleia2> yeah
<Unit193> And there is no summery for "Shuttleworth remixes Ubuntu... for biz users"
<pleia2> oh yeah, I wanted to delete that one
<pleia2> (duplicate subject matter)
<Unit193> One below that too, link.
<pleia2> hm, which?
<pleia2> maybe refresh, I added the summary for top distros last
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxQuestions
<pleia2> yeah, I fixed that camel case too
<Unit193> (It had been refreshing for the last minute or so, tried again)
<pleia2> ah, broken thing
<Unit193> "Chris7mas"? Heh.
<Unit193> (I did note that it's right)
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<pleia2> I made a 10 second effort to find out if they had a real name in their profile ;)
<pleia2> nope. using nym
<Unit193> "Other Articles of Interest" Another link.
<pleia2> ah, good catch
<Unit193> "See here for the team report for June 2011"
<pleia2> aha!
<pleia2> I should fix that in the template to say MONTH YEAR so it's not so sneaky
<Unit193> Wouldn't it be better to put the calendar directly to the link?
<Unit193> "...calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/" can be kinda funny. :P
<Unit193> But your choice.
<pleia2> probably, but I'll let it go this time
<Unit193> Just pointing at what I see. Done.
<pleia2> thank you!
<Unit193> Sure, but I thought you knew better then to pick me. ;)
<pleia2> you were was very helpful, I wouldn't have been able to release tonight without a reviewer :)
<Unit193> Well, glad I could help a little!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue253
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Already read it though.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I do miss reading UWN
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> You didn't do the cloak cycle! :D
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> pleia2: Looks like it is time to update this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa puts it on a to do list
<akgraner> Thanks everyone - all plans to help last night shot to heck with a kid and then work issue.../me is sorry
<Unit193> akgraner: Hope it went well, and it's ok, she grabbed me.
<akgraner> Thank you!
<Unit193> Yeppers, wasn't the harder part either.
<pleia2> bkerensa: a lot of the /community pages need updating :( you can check out their tagging system to mark a page as outdated or whatever and in need of review: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag
<Unit193> Aye, *quite* a few are outdated.
<pleia2> hm, I guess they don't have an "update content" tag
<pleia2> so I'm thinking we may need to reduce the number of summaries we do
<pleia2> in UWN
<akgraner> +1 pleia2
<akgraner> we used to have a "rule" a couple years ago about summaries - no more than 6 in GCN and keep the other sections to 4 or less
<akgraner> the only exception was planet - and then we always tried to see if they could fit into other sections
<pleia2> articles, or summaries?
<akgraner> summaries
<pleia2> so would other articles just have title and link?
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> ok, I think we should see about going down that path then
<akgraner> and that's where we put all the extra stuff we wanted to include but made UWN too big
<pleia2> we have a lot of people who have signed up for writing summaries but only a fraction participate and even they can usually only do 1 or 2 each
<akgraner> when we had 2 or 3 people per section who were reliable it was easy not not so easy
<pleia2> it's not sustainable, I'm getting tired
<akgraner> pleia2, I understand
<akgraner> s/not/now
<akgraner> so basically we'd dump all the articles we liked in then cull them (which is why we had the clause about understanding that your summary may not be included) line
 * pleia2 nods
<Unit193> pleia2: At least I'm living up to my commitments, no? ;)
<akgraner> pleia2, +1  on the size decreasing.  I'll see what I can do on Fridays, b/c weekends and Mondays are crazy for me...
<pleia2> Unit193: careful, I might start having expectations!
<akgraner> :-)
<Unit193> ...Expectations? How bad...
<akgraner> muahahaha
<bkerensa> akgraner: Thanks for the Kernel Team responses :)
<akgraner> bkerensa, you're welcome
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-22
<pleia2> need to do a better job of checking -news-team for things before publishing, I keep missing new member announcements (even for Americas board, which i'm on, and sometimes write!)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> c_smith_, happy birthday!
<dholbach> hey c_smith - happy birthday :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, do you want to go with the Kernel team update tomorrow or rather one of the new contributor interviews you did before?
<dholbach> hey iBkerensa
<dholbach> do you want to go with the Kernel team update tomorrow or rather one of the new contributor interviews you did before?
<iBkerensa> dholbach: kernel sounds good
<iBkerensa> im getting ready to go to sleep now so ill check doc in 4 hours
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> good night :)
<iBkerensa> gnight
<iBkerensa> kinda its 7am
<dholbach> bkerensa, the only pic I found doing a quick research was https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/31973_396602342186_511662186_4670103_1936442_n.jpg (Kernel team at UDS-M)
<c_smith> dholbach, thanks, sorry for the late response, had to go afk for a few.
<dholbach> sure sure :)
<dholbach> hope you're going to have a great day
<c_smith> dholbach, also, excuse my inactivity, I'm currently can very rarely handle both Firefox and Xchat.
<c_smith> even on XFCE.
<dholbach> don't worry - that's totally fine
<c_smith> yeah, I intend to get back on the ball when I get my main PC back.
<dholbach> maybe we should have a chat together with bkerensa again and try to figure out how we best go about figuring early in the week who's going to do what
<c_smith> well. g2g, cyall later.
<dholbach> yeah, don't worry - it's totally fine :)
<dholbach> see you! :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> oh no dholbach left
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> shucks
<dholbach> bkerensa, I just posted an update
<dholbach> bkerensa, what's weird is that I don't seem able to copy the template into the document
<bkerensa> dholbach: oh
<bkerensa> [02:02] <bkerensa> oh no dholbach left
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> eh?
<bkerensa> dholbach: OMG post looks eh a bit broke
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> the headings anyways
<dholbach> oh yeah?
<pleia2> akgraner: did you ever hear back from the foundations team about their existence? wiki not updated, no meetings posted
<akgraner> they updated some of their information but not the meetings information as in the last year we =UWN are the only ones who wanted the logs
<akgraner> they exist :-)  but I would just pull them from the list
<akgraner> unless we want to go through the -meeting logs on their meeting days and manually pull the link
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> yw
<pleia2> fwiw, the reason we want them is that we're trying to raise visibility and transparency for teams, we are trying to help them with this, people like being able to see the process
<pleia2> might be worth digging up the -meeting logs, but maybe someone else can do that ;)
<akgraner> yep - I know - maybe once I get the new teams page finished - I was going to look into that
<akgraner> s/was/will
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> There's a couple of teams on that page that need to update their stuff
<akgraner> pleia2, want me to add the Beta 1 Freeze to the Fridge?
<pleia2> akgraner: we haven't in the past
<akgraner> ahh ok :-)
<pleia2> but if we want to start, please do, I don't have time today
<akgraner> my brain is fried
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; was there a Xubuntu meeting in the past week? Usually they're on Wednesday right?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: no meeting this week
<pleia2> lately they've been moved around to handle the schedules of team members
<MrChrisDruif> Again no meeting? Ah..
<MrChrisDruif> That's a shame
<pleia2> it's a very small project, we get much of our work done casually in channel rather than at regular formal meetings
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, same with Lubuntu ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> We use the mailing-list for important decisions
<MrChrisDruif> We can't let timezone differences be the cause for someone not being heard
<MrChrisDruif> Do you know what meeting is going on in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: release team
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; did they move it down an hour?
<pleia2> no, it's just a long meeting today (beta freeze was yesterday, a lot to talk about)
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, okay ^_^
<pleia2> nhandler: can you take a look at the interviews script when you have a chance? looks like it didn't run for the balloons interview
<pleia2> bkerensa: when you have a moment, a quick dev update blurb for the UWN doc would be greatly appreciated :)
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * pleia2 is going to ask for this every week ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: No problem and I'm thinking perhaps next week we could work on that tut?
<pleia2> sure, free on monday evening?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yep
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> might try to try out screen sharing on g+
<bkerensa> pleia2: Cool and now I got Comcast so my latency should be much improved over Clear
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> heck by Monday I should have patch panels and ethernet in every room
<pleia2> oh good :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-25
<pleia2> almost done with the massive wiki overhaul of 2012 \o/
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge are completely done
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter is almost done, I just need tediously update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you - sorry about that - I wanted to include as many steps as possible when I wrote it...:-/
<pleia2> akgraner: oh no, it's great! just needs to be updated since things changed a bit since it was written :)
<akgraner> :-) glad it helps...I'm working on my session notes for my class in 30 mins now :-)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> ok, sent out the summary writers email
<pleia2> it's that time of the week again! we need summaries: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf :)
<pleia2> akgraner: you just /msg classbot !q
<pleia2> if you like the question, you /msg classbot !y
<pleia2> if you don't like the question, /msg classbot !n
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
<Myrtti> oh darnit, the classroom :-|
<pleia2> haha, oops, I hit the wrong channel
<akgraner> pleia2, so did I as you saw :-)
<pleia2> irc is hard
<pleia2> heheh
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, how are we on summaries?
<pleia2> I wrote a bunch this week when I was in a waiting room
<pleia2> but planet and below needs some love
<akgraner> ahh ok - I've got some time so I'll look at them - sorry about last week
<pleia2> no problem, life happens :)
<akgraner> In case I don't tell you enough - thanks for stepping up and being a driving force for UWN! :-)
<akgraner> I think we have some awesome team members who in a short time will be able to take the reins :-)
<pleia2> now I just need to figure out how to for real get more people working on this
<akgraner> yeah me too - I've been trying for what 3 years
<pleia2> going to show bkerensa the publishing procedure on monday
<akgraner> pleia2, awesome!
<akgraner> It's easier now than when I learned
<pleia2> oh, and I think we should stop emailing the translations list
<akgraner> yeah - I don't think they do anything with it
<pleia2> I updated the UWN wiki to say: "Rather than translating summaries for English articles, we now suggest you work with a team in your local language to find articles and release your own newsletter."
<akgraner> yep that was the goal and only have the GCN and stats used etc
<pleia2> I'll touch base with the -it team to get a link to theirs (I don't know how often they release, but I know they do something we can link to)
<akgraner> yeah that's the other thing I don't know - I used to have it up to date but it's not anymore all the versions of who was producing Ubuntu News Locally
<pleia2> we should also get the teams sorted out soon, I'm still not part of ~uwn so I need nhandler to review any script changes since he is a member, not optimal :)
<akgraner> even if they didn't all it UWN
<akgraner> it's nice to have the links
<akgraner> Maybe dpm can get that for us?
<pleia2> yeah, looks like anyone on the canonical community team will be able to transfer ownership
<akgraner> hmm  - yeah let's just set up a leadership team and have them transfer ownership to that
<pleia2> oh, we should link dholbach's dev news to the NewsTeam wiki too
<akgraner> so it's not one person - I think during the -q cycle we should change up the LP teams and clean all that up
<akgraner> it's a mess
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> ~ubuntu-news-leadership ? -eic ?
<akgraner> link to it on UWN or the Fridge or both?
<pleia2> I was thinking link it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<pleia2> as a third thing the news team does
<akgraner> that will work
<akgraner> sorry mind wasn't on wikis
<akgraner> yep - I like the dev news it's a great service
<akgraner> ubuntu-news-leadership seems long but it's not confusing and it's clear as to what it is
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> which I think is important - and between now and 12.10 release we can figure out a structure
<akgraner> so people can clearly see the progression etc
<pleia2> ok, let's just go with ubuntu-news-leadership
<pleia2> I'll add myself, you, and dholbach for now
<pleia2> we can remove you later ;)
<akgraner> I think that is part of the problem everything is so vague right now
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> works for me
<akgraner> it used to be we have specific people who were responsible for the various sections and if someone didn't do it we knew who to contact
<akgraner> and people felt like that had ownership and a stake in the final product
<akgraner> s/that/they
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> did that work well?
<akgraner> I think it's important to empower people and give them a stake in it , as well as the responsibility and accountability for it.
<akgraner> it did - but when we moved it to the open people hated the criticism they often got in the channel
<pleia2> ah :(
<akgraner> so I started being top cover and had people address issues with me
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> which was fine, but then well you know the fire etc
<akgraner> and well  - things went south
<akgraner> so it's time to get it all back in place - and the leadership team can be top cover and not just one person
<pleia2> ok, emailing dholbach (cc you and dpm) about moving things over to the new leadership team
<akgraner> The cool thing was people learned styles to write for other publications - and I would recommend people for things etc
<akgraner> so by helping here they could 1) help with the  project, 2) build sustained contribution 3) real world skills
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok, email is off, off to the gym now before I give myself something else to do ;)
<pleia2> have a good one!
<Silverlion> akgraner: ping
<Silverlion> hi there!
<pleia2> hey Silverlion
<pleia2> interested in writing some article summaries this weekend?
<Silverlion> hey pleia2
<Silverlion> pleia2: would love to but i am on duty for RL-Money ^^
<pleia2> well, if you get some time, all the links are here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<Silverlion> pleia2: will try but i have to code a complete issue of fullcirclemagazine this weekend ;)
<pleia2> no problem, just asking since you said "hi" ;)
 * pleia2 grabs everyone she can!
<Silverlion> pleia2: once i have a time slot i will remember you and give you a note
<Silverlion> but full circle magazine is going for back-issuing to have all issues available as Ebooks
<pleia2> that's great
<Silverlion> pleia2: and guess who does the work?
<pleia2> Silverlion ;)
<Silverlion> right
<Silverlion> but i still want to keep in touch with you folks to get the latest gossip
<Silverlion> :D
<pleia2> hehe
<Silverlion> pleia2: btw. it would be great to have some coverage of the re-build of ubuntu youth ;)
<pleia2> benonsoftware has his blog syndicated on planet, if he blogs about it we'll pick it up :)
<Silverlion> pleia2: thx and bkerensa could too?
<Silverlion> on his news site?
<pleia2> you'd have to ask him :)
<Silverlion> that was a kind of question in his direction ;)
<Silverlion> that's why i highlighted him
 * Silverlion had a live interview on national radio earlier today :D *happy*
<pleia2> cool, what about?
<Silverlion> there was a radio host in our city to promote an action to win a concert with Rea Garvey ;) he did a terrible mistake which made me kinda "freak out" and so he took the time to do an interview and invited me to ask all kind of questions ^^ he wanted me to proove that i could be a journalist too ^^
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> congrats
<Silverlion> we did like 20 Mins of talking and when i got home i had mail saying that it would be broadcasted on national radio
<Silverlion> :D
<pleia2> nice
<Silverlion> pleia2: you got a pm with a link ^^ go to picture 5/12
<Silverlion> there you will find me ^^
<pleia2> yay!
<Silverlion> ;)
<Silverlion> and all this coming from an overnight-duty on my job (where i am currently ... again)
<bkerensa> Silverlion: Hmm?
<Silverlion> bkerensa: i took over the task to promote the re-build of ubuntu-youth in ubuntu media
<Silverlion> and i want you in ^^
<bkerensa> Ahh yeah if I see it I can write something up on OMG
<bkerensa> I read the entire planet almost everyday
<bkerensa> :D
<Silverlion> and another victory
<Silverlion> i have launched a story about a little girl who playes table-tennis in a male team
<Silverlion> and it became title picture and head story of the magazine!
<pleia2> nice :)
<bkerensa> I'm co-maintaining a debian package :P
<pleia2> yay :)
<Silverlion> pleia2: you seem to be happy ^^ mind to ask you local time?
<pleia2> Sat Feb 25 15:34:04 PST 2012
<Silverlion> so I am kinda 9 hrs in the future of you ^^
<Unit193> Bummer that ctcp's are considered rude. :/
<Silverlion> how can i display my local time for you?
<pleia2> I'm using irssi, so I used /exec -o date
<Silverlion> that command doesnt work on webchat
<pleia2> I don't know, sorry
<pleia2> you can run "date" in a terminal and paste it here ;)
<Silverlion> i am on windows ^^ my employer rejects to install linux at all
<pleia2> ah
<Unit193> I think it's date -R that I bind.
<Unit193> Sat, 25 Feb 2012 18:39:16 -0500
<Silverlion> date -R
<Silverlion> ???
<pleia2> Silverlion: that's the command he puts in the terminal -R changes the output format (notice it's a slightly different format than mine)
<Silverlion> pleia2: i only have windows cmd line
<pleia2> I know, I was just explaining the command :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-26
<bkerensa> ding
<nlsthzn> dong
<pleia2> welcome do your daily "we need summaries" call :)
<pleia2> we'll make press, blogosphere and other news bullet point lists if we can't get summaries
<pleia2> so if we can get folks to at least help work on the planet summaries that'd be great
<Myrtti> just a reminder that please remember to include in the summaries "who said what"-aspect. Saying that microsoft is responsible for all the evil in the world without pointing out who thinks so can make UWN look weird.
<Myrtti> (there was a discussion about it earlier in $elsewhere)
<pleia2> oh, and remember if you write a summary, add your name to the doc so we can give you credit
<pleia2> even if you're logged in with your google account, you show up as anonymous on the doc if you weren't explictly invited to it (so you may see my name or akgraner, but we can't see you)
<Silverlion> pleia2: omg there is a video online now about the interview i mentioned this morning
<Silverlion> :(
<pleia2> why sad?
<Silverlion> i look horrible :(
<pleia2> aw
<Silverlion> 50 seconds :D
<Silverlion> i would link it but i dont know how good your german is ^^
<pleia2> my cat probably speaks better german
<pleia2> (that is to say, in spite of my heritage, none)
<pleia2> ok, heading out to berkeley lug, maybe I can snag some people in real life to do some summaries ;)
<Silverlion> pleia2: ;)
<akgraner> For those who are watching me edit the googledoc feel free to snag a summary  - just put your initials beside the one you are working on so I don't duplicate your efforts
<akgraner> Thanks
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: are we good with Flavor team updates?
<pleia2> akgraner: thank!
<pleia2> +s
<akgraner> you're welcome :-)
<MrChrisDruif> I'll check real qick pleia2 , I don't think right now
<MrChrisDruif> I think I saw a Edubuntu meeting this week?
 * pleia2 hasn't kept up
<akgraner> I'll finish the Planet section now - but can someone else look at one of the other sections and even if you can only write one summary that would be a great help - thanks!
<pleia2> blogosphere may end up being bullet points, I'm finishing up press and other news
<pleia2> my poor netbook is showing its age :(
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries - I'll jump back in here in a few hours and I'll move all the completed stuff to the wiki  - I just need to run to the store (Pete's leaving for two weeks and there is some stuff we need to get finished)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> akgraner: I wrote most of the summaries, so if you could quickly eyeball the articles when you copy them over later I'd hugely appreciate it
<pleia2> I'd round up some proper reviewers tomorrow before I publish
<akgraner> pleia2,  sure reviewed the ones that were already written and I'll review them all as I move them over.  I was really hoping some other folks would write some this week as well...
<akgraner> sorry you are having to write so much
<pleia2> thank you :) it's ok for now
<akgraner> pleia2, only the In The Blogosphere section needs summaries - I'll work on the stats and those when I get back :-) but everything so far has been moved over
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-19
<pleia2> is anyone available to do summaries? I'd like to release tomorrow but there are still a lot to do
<pleia2> (just got home from my flight, but my cold came back, goo)
<pleia2> boo too!
<holstein> pleia2: i'll try, but tomorrow is tax day for me, and im deep in it
<pleia2> thanks holstein
<holstein> pleia2: i'll pull it up and do one when im taking a break :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR and akgraner - you said you could pitch in this weekend, if you still can help out that'd be great :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: sure, checking now
<pleia2> I sent it off to summary writers on Saturday, but it looks like only one helped out and I had terrible connectivity while I was gone
<pleia2> (was probably a good thing, it was nice to have a weekend off :))
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure thing!
<pleia2> I'll be out of town again this upcoming weekend, but at SCaLE so hopefully better internet, plus it's not "time off" - it's conferencey stuff, should have UWN time :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: still, let me know where can I help :)
<pleia2> thanks, at the very least I hope to be around to remind people that I'll be gone :)
 * pleia2 goes to grab some dinner
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: how do you do the full circle summaries?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: can we bullet-point in the blogosphere and in other news? I'm super tired right now
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: that's fine, I'll work on it in a bit
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Am I wrong or is the new version of UWN not released? (Since I didn't receive email by now)
<pleia2> ready for editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue304
<Unit193> Looks good enough from my end.
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue304
<Unit193> Links are still good.
<pleia2> thanks
<Unit193> Tried taking a dump of the page with elinks and running aspell. :D
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<kukacz> hello
<smartboyhw> kukacz, HELLO
<smartboyhw> akgraner, I have been writing summmaries for UWN for at least 3 issues and I am still not in UWN LP team:P
<kukacz> can you tell me when will be aviable ubuntu phone os for galaxy nexus_ sorry for my bad english
<smartboyhw> Can you add me in?
<smartboyhw> kukacz, today at later time. Go to #ubuntu-phone :P
<kukacz> thank you i can wait
<akgraner> smartboyhw, we'll get you added :-)
<smartboyhw> akgraner, :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-22
<smartboyhw> akgraner, JoseeAntonioR + dholbach how does one join the Ubuntu fridge?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think pleia2 is the right person to be asked
<smartboyhw> pleia2, ^
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, the weird thing: Aren't you in Ubuntu Fridge team?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I'm not a full fridge editor
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, Grrrr that is weird
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, I thought you are Ubuntu's young public face + relations guy:P
<pleia2> smartboyhw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge has details
<smartboyhw> pleia2, OK. So how do I start writing?
<pleia2> if he read the wiki page he'd know...
<pleia2> so reading is a good first step
<pleia2> I didn't write those pages for fun, I wrote them so I wouldn't need to repeat the process to everyone ;)
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-23
<smartboyhw> Pendulum, wondering why the results of the 1200 membership board meeting three days ago still hasn't appeared in the ubuntu-news-team mail list + UWN draft...
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: there will be in there, don't worry
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, :)
<pleia2> I wish he'd stop nagging people :(
<pleia2> he does it to me all the time, we're busy, things don't always happen immediately
<pleia2> ok, summary time! http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> I'm on the road again this week (on lousy hotel internet again, goodie) so we really need help :)
<pleia2> s/week/weekend (I'll be back late Sunday night)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'll try to go through some of them right now :)
<pleia2> \o/
 * pleia2 off to conference things
<JoseeAntonioR> question, should we move Randall's post about the video to the AV part?
<JoseeAntonioR> go, go :)
<Pendulum> Not sure why the person who sent the e-mail out didn't copy the newsteam, but I'm forwarding that e-mail now.
<Pendulum> I'm guessing he was a bit more excited about this one since he was one of the folks approved at the meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> that's actually why :)
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> Either way, when I went and looked at the e-mail it didn't show that it had been copied to the list so I forwarded on
<Pendulum> I probably should have just stuck it in the google doc, but I'm too lazy ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> I will, no worries :)
<cprofitt> hey Pendulum
<Pendulum> hi cprofitt
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-24
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: actually, there are links to the episode, you can really hear something
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: strictly speaking, yes, but my point was that it's not really enough to be "featured audio" - it really is just a short note saying they're coming back ;)
<pleia2> anyone else about to write summaries? we still need a fair number
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: want to add stats later? (in 6 hours or so, I like it to at least be monday UTC)
<pleia2> I'll be home late tonight and can try to work on wrapping everything else up (but I've had a cold, we'll see how much energy I have :))
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: will try to do, my connection today is a MESS, and the techs say they'll fix it tomorrow :(
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: no worries, just figured I'd ask :)
<JoseeAntonioR> it's much more stable now, but will do :)
<skellat> You might want to mention the 6x0 episode of UUPC anyhow because they do make a kinda major announcement of a release frequency change.  They're shifting from bi-weekly to weekly it appears.
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-17
 * pleia2 preps UWN wiki
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check when you have a moment? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue355
 * Unit193 didn't even make a comment!
<Unit193> Sure!
<Unit193> Looks good.
<Unit193> Just the normal failures.
<pleia2> thank you, sir! :)
<Unit193> Anytime.
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 355 for the week February 10 - 16, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue355
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-19
<PaulW2U> pleia2: adding links re Ubuntu phone to the .doc as I find them. awaiting your consolidation of the various stories as they emerge ;)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks :)
<pleia2> busy morning!
<pleia2> ubuntu planet is unwell
<pleia2> (not loading)
 * PaulW2U thinks 10 links re ubuntu phone added already, another bumper news week it seems
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-22
<pleia2> got email out to summary writers, way late :)
<pleia2> silly conferences messing up my schedule
 * pleia2 back to conference
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-23
<PaulW2U> Planet summaries finished. But still about 12 Canonical and Blogosphere summaries to do.
<PaulW2U> Canonical summaries done.
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-16
<PaulW2U> jose: Nothing transferred to the wiki last night. Everything ok?
<jose> PaulW2U: yes, I'll do it in a while and publish in a couple hours
<jose> I've been running the last couple days
<PaulW2U> ok, I've done a quick review of the prep .doc so should be in pretty good shape already
<jose> awesome
<jose> PaulW2U: I'm moving articles now and I'll pull stats at publishing time
<jose> Unit193: mind link checking, please? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue404
<PaulW2U> Review almost done - back in 30 minutes to finish off
<dcwilliams_VA> Hello all
<PaulW2U> hi dcwilliams_VA
<PaulW2U> jose: all done
<dcwilliams_VA> Looking for ways to contribute to the Ubuntu News, any real needs?
<PaulW2U> Always looking for volunteers - especially summary writing
<PaulW2U> Which generally only happens at the weekends
<PaulW2U> Have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join ?
<dcwilliams_VA> checking it out now
<dcwilliams_VA> I could certainly help out with the summary writing activities.
<imnichol> dcwilliams_VA, I've been writing summaries for a few weeks now
<imnichol> It's pretty enjoyable
<dcwilliams_VA> awesome.  I follow a lot of the tech news anyways for my day job.  what is the workflow? Just add to the shared doc?
<PaulW2U> Yep. The links get added during the week and the summaries at weekends.
<PaulW2U> If you take a look now you'll see it's virtually blank as it's been cleared for a release today
<dcwilliams_VA> Awesome.  Just subscribed to the mailing list
<dcwilliams_VA> And sent the email requesting addition as a summary writer.
<PaulW2U> Great - it's a pretty small team - glad for the help
<dcwilliams_VA> No worries! glad to help.
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-17
<jose> working on releasing
<Unit193> Did I never say it looked good?  I checked it and everyting...
<jose> Unit193: yay, thanks1
<pleia2> so ubuntuforums.org "This website or part thereof is blocked due to its breaching of the decency code of conduct of Sultanate of Oman."
<pleia2> I'll either have to set up a tunnel or hold off on the forums bit until I'm home :\
<jose> eh
<pleia2> anyway, thanks jose :)
<jose> let me know if I can help with that
<pleia2> we could see about getting you added as an admin there, I thought we had but brains are squishy
<pleia2> s/admin/moderator
<pleia2> I'm going to go back to bed, it's crazy o clock
<jose> have a good night!
<pleia2> 6:15AM, so I'm not sure what it is :) you too
<Unit193> pleia2: I may have a proxy already setup, need it?
<pleia2> Unit193: hotel internet is quite bad so a proxy may just compound that, I'll let you know if I need
<Unit193> Heh.
<jose> urgh, I hate how my perl is broken
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue404
<Unit193> Broken link, can't find the entire newsletter.
<jose> lol
<Unit193> Yes, the smartalec had to comment..
<jose> I wanted to include that on the email
<jose> but didn't know how to
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> I'd say this is the most important one. :P
<pleia2> connection got better enough to use an ssh tunnel for traffic, forum post done
<Unit193> \o/
<pleia2> added post to G+ and updating wiki too
<dcwilliams_VA> Good Morning
<imnichol> dcwilliams_VA, how's it going
<PaulW2U> dcwilliams_VA: I've had to move most of your links. "Phone News" is only for links from Canonical and Ubuntu sources
<PaulW2U> But thanks for adding them
<dcwilliams_VA> Thanks Paul.  Was going to ask you about that, and should that info go down in the blogs, web sections.
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-19
<pleia2> so on Friday jose will be at a conference and I'll be coming off 20 hours of flights (plus layovers!) coming back from one, we'll do our best to get the articles sorted+email out on Friday
<imnichol> pleia2, anything I can do to help?
<pleia2> imnichol: nope, just be ready to write summaries when the mail goes out, in case it's late :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-20
<pleia2> stuck in an airport
<pleia2> posting the 14.04.2 announcement to fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-21
<pleia2> and reviewed+sent out mail to summary writers
<pleia2> ooh, airplane #3 might take me home
<pleia2> (they've gone through 2 others with "equipment problems"
<pleia2> )
<imnichol> pleia2, sounds like fun.  Which airline?
<imnichol> I once got stuck at my local rural  airport while the only mechanic within an hour interrupted their dinner to drive to the airport and repair an overhead luggage rack
<ahoneybun> pleia2, it is past the point of adding articles right?
<ahoneybun> because the porting guide got released
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<imnichol> Does anyone else have a very difficult time writing summaries for 90% of the i.u.c stories?
<silverlion> good morning everybody. I'd like to drop current news from the lubuntu team in here ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Press%20Releases#Lubuntu_14.04.2_available
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: we can add articles up to 2359 GMT on Sunday, i.e. the week's not over yet
<PaulW2U> but that link is to the porting guide. do you have a link to a news article that says it's released?
<PaulW2U> imnichol: yes! that's why they normally get left to last :)
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: Found one - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Official-Ubuntu-Phone-Porting-Guide-Published-473836.shtml
<imnichol> Glad I'm not the only one then!
<dcwilliams_VA> Just finished up a few summaries
<dcwilliams_VA> Paul - are you in the UK?
<PaulW2U> Sure am
<PaulW2U> Summaries nearly finished and it's only Saturday - that doesn't happen too often  :)
<imnichol> Woo!
<imnichol> This next  week my goal is to write one summary a day for the i.u.c stories, rather than trying to sit down and hammer them all out before I hit the bars on Friday evening
<imnichol> Anyone in here should feel free to ping me and hold me to it! ;)
<imnichol> Looks like the only remaining summary is the cut-the-rope one
<PaulW2U> ..for now. We still have 30 hours of the week left (GMT-wise). Links can still be added ;)
<imnichol> PaulW2U, speak of the devil
<imnichol> How do I add a link?
<imnichol> i.e. is there a process or do I just throw it in the doc?
<PaulW2U> Just copy and paste exactly as you see the existing links. Pressing return or space after the URL changes the text into a link.
<PaulW2U> \o/
<imnichol> Wasn't really sure where to put the story
<imnichol> Moved it down to the "In the Blogosphere" sectin
<imnichol> Might even belong in "Other Articles of Interest"
<imnichol> I just think it's cool that the dev team is supporting current standards
<PaulW2U> Blogosphere is where we put on Phoronix articles
<PaulW2U> I'll just add a couple of space to adhere to wiki syntax
<imnichol> Awesome
<pleia2> imnichol: flew with Qatar Airways, very nice :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-22
<pleia2> added a couple more Press articles to the newsletter if someone wants to get those summarized
<Silverlion> pleia2: welcome home by the way ;)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<PaulW2U> added yet another article - all summaries now done (again)
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-22
<pleia2> copying over summaries and tossing in stats
<pleia2> 6 more summaries need to be written if anyone is around to pitch in
<pleia2> hotel wifi don't fail me now /o\
<pleia2> bullet-pointed a bit more than usual, but I'm tired :) need rest
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue455
<Unit193> pleia2: Oh sorry it got lost in screen.  Looks fine.
<pleia2> Unit193: thank you
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 455 for the week February 15 - 21, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue455
<tsimonq2> pleia2: got the stickers! :D
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: these are really really cool, thank you :)
<pleia2> you're welcome
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-24
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: was feature freeze and ebian import freeze covered in last week's UWN?
<tsimonq2> whoops, meant to ping pleia2 but I guess you can answr that too :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: since it's very specifically developer-focused, we don't tend to report on those
<pleia2> UWN is for users and broader community
<pleia2> there used to be a developer newsletter where that kind of thing went
<jose> yeah, developer updates on the fridge, dholbach and bkerensa used to do those
<jose> bkerensa is no longer active
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ahh alright, makes sense
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-25
<pleia2> b1 announcement is on the fridge
<jose> weehee, thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-27
<pleia2_> newsletter sent to the summary writers a bit late (travel + nasty cold took their toll for me yesterday)
<pleia2> jose: worthy of inclusion in UWN? and if so, can you add + translate? http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2016/02/pensamientos-sobre-ubuntu-phone-tras-la.html
<tsimonq2> pleia2: knocking out some summaries
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-28
<tsimonq2> pleia2_: I completed every one of the UWN summaries
<tsimonq2> every one :)
 * tsimonq2 is especially happy
<tsimonq2> pleia2_: there's probably even time to write the summaries for the bullet-pointed things :D
<tsimonq2> lyz: ^
<pleia2_> tsimonq2: thanks, save your energy for next week :) I'll review tomorrow
<pleia2> just added "Community team weeks 7-8 update" to Other Community News and still need a summary for "Mark Shuttleworth Talks "The Internet of Revenue Generating Things" at 4YFN 2016" under audio and video when someone has a chance
<pleia2> otherwise looking pretty good :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll do the SABDFL one in like 30 minutes
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-20
<pleia2> I keep thinking it's saturday...
<pleia2> anyone around to work on summaries in the blogosphere?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Working on it
<pleia2> ty
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Done, please look it over, but otherwise it's good.
<pleia2> great! will do
<pleia2> tsimonq2: on the softpedia raspberry pi article... I don't think Lubuntu and Xubuntu had raspberry pi-specific releases, so I'd drop that mention from the summary
<pleia2> it really was focused on MATE, which I believe did specific things so the pi would be happy
<tsimonq2> pleia2: But Martin does a release for ALL the flavors
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Marius highlighted MATE
<pleia2> for the Pis?
<pleia2> still, if it's not mentioned in the article, we shouldn't put it in the summary
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> And yess
<pleia2> cool, TIL :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Yeah, Martin personally pinged me and Walter when he released them for Lubuntu, and he's done it before too ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: The Xubuntu one might be worth checking out ;) ;)
 * pleia2 only has the original Pi
<tsimonq2> Oh ok
<pleia2> copied over all summaries to the wiki
<pleia2> but my food is here now :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you have time and want to give adding stats a try, feel free, otherwise I'll do it after dinner and send off to editors
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Apologies, I need sleep.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: around this afternoon to work on the release?
<pleia2> jose: any word back from anyone else re: quotes? it would be good to have all the ones we want to use by Friday so we can prep the newsletter then
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Sure ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: If you could do a full editorial review, I can do one after you're done, then I can do the release
<pleia2> tsimonq2: want to add the table of contents in the In This Issue section?
<tsimonq2> Sure :)
<pleia2> I have time today (yay presidents day) so might as well have you do everything you can, and I can help where you get stuck
<tsimonq2> Okj
<tsimonq2> *Ok
<pleia2> which reminds me, the askubuntu script is broken so I should check in a change...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies - I'm on step 11?
<tsimonq2> s/11/13/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yep, 13
<tsimonq2> Ok cool
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Moving on to step 14 if you could inspect my step 13 please
<pleia2> tsimonq2: that's fine, just CamelCase cleanup
<tsimonq2> Ah k thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: My step 14 done, you pushed your changes for my step 15?
<tsimonq2> pleia2> which reminds me, the askubuntu script is broken so I should check in a change... -
<tsimonq2> Ooh I haz email
<pleia2> you don't need the askubuntu script for this
<pleia2> all that was done yesterday
<tsimonq2> Ohhhh k
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-21
<pleia2> but the change has been pushed now, so the latest should work for next week
<tsimonq2> Gotcha cool
<tsimonq2> Step 15 done, step 16 now
<tsimonq2> Wait, before I do this I want to read the newsletter one last time to make sure 100% there's no errors
<pleia2> if you want :)
<pleia2> I try to, but some days x_x
 * tsimonq2 dislikes the phrase "devs"
<pleia2> doesn't hurt, and it's good to do just so you're sure
 * tsimonq2 corrects
<tsimonq2> Yep ;)
<pleia2> heh :)
<tsimonq2> Oxford comma etc :P :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Do we like the ISO standard for times or the American standard? :P
<pleia2> ah, the neverending battle of the oxford comma (I don't use it unless it's needed for clarity)
<pleia2> we aren't very picky about date formats
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> American it is :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: <3 Oxford comma
<tsimonq2> Ok, NOW I can do this:
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 499 for the week February 13 - 19, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue499
<tsimonq2> heh :P
 * tsimonq2 tweets and does all the social media things
<tsimonq2> Grrrrrrrrrr I hate Facebook
<pleia2> heh, what's the trouble?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Facebook likes scrolling my page by giving me stupid popups
<pleia2> ah, it's just awful, yeah
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I really really hate step 17 but it's done now :P
<tsimonq2> Step 18 here I come
<tsimonq2> Oh gawd
<tsimonq2> Forums... let's see if I have access?
<pleia2> alas, step 17 is important, it's how lots and lots of people get the newsletter
<tsimonq2> Yes I know, it IS important, but it's real pita
<tsimonq2> Dinner calls, be back in 10-20 mins to finish up
<pleia2> k
<tsimonq2> Back
<pleia2> wb
<tsimonq2> ty :P
<tsimonq2> mmm meatloaf
<pleia2> hehe
<tsimonq2> pleia2: "Waiting for ubuntuforums.org..."
<pleia2> lmk if it fails, and grab a screenshot if there's an error
<tsimonq2> pleia2: How's it look? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2353322
 * pleia2 thumbs up
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> actually, there's tons of whitespace
<tsimonq2> Grrrrrrr
<pleia2> it's no big deal, but you want to make sure you're using the plain text option for input when you post it on UF
<tsimonq2> It's almost as bad as wiki for loading speeds
<tsimonq2> (that's why I "grrrrrrrrr")
<pleia2> I'm so close to just giving up on UF because of errors and slow, but it still gets so much traffic :\
<tsimonq2> Yeah :/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Can you please just fix the whitespace? This is getting really frustrating :/
<pleia2> unfortunately not, I can't edit your posts
<pleia2> don't worry about it, it's no big deal
<tsimonq2> Aww
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Step 19!
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Fridge done, please check it over
<pleia2> kk
<pleia2> looks good
<tsimonq2> Yay
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Steps 20-24 are done, if you could check that too ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: And once I get your thumbs up, I can do emails
<pleia2> I also usually create the wiki page for the next issue, do you know how to do that with the template?
<tsimonq2> Yep I think so
<pleia2> eeeeekkkkk issue 500
<pleia2> so exciting
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: So you think I'm ready to send the emails? Does it all look good?
<pleia2> yep
<tsimonq2> Yayyyy ok sending
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Are email signatures a no no in publishing these?
 * tsimonq2 assumes yes
<pleia2> definitely a no no
<tsimonq2> Ok cool, glad I assumed they were
<tsimonq2> "Your message to ubuntu-news awaits moderator approval" - AHEM pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> I've long considered doing away with using our personal @ubuntu.com email addresses for them too, but people seem to like it coming from a real person
<pleia2> on it
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2017-February/000577.html :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<pleia2> nice work, that went pretty smoothly
<tsimonq2> I think it did too. Thanks. :)
<jose> pleia2: I sent out a bunch of requests but didn't hear back, I'll go ahead and send a reminder email
<pleia2> ty
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-23
<PaulW2U> pleia2: did you receive many entries to the quiz?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: 4 :\
 * PaulW2U sighs thinking at least the number of entrants is more than the number of regular summary writers
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Within the next hour, Beta 1 will be out. I can get it on the fridge when I send the email.
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-24
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Done
<guiverc_t> i see canonical news; has someone added planet (nothing interesting etc) or not?  .. am starting to look anyway
<pleia2> haven't added
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks, it's been a busy week over here
<guiverc_t> well i'm reading thru via my rss feeds (planet) & adding any i think worthwhile
<pleia2> ty
<guiverc_t> ps:  i'm slow as reading any that interest me, ie. not just UWN read..
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Does it look good?
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> On phone with grandma, I'll fix it soon
<pleia2> still need the citation
<tsimonq2> yeah that
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> grandma
<tsimonq2> :P
 * pleia2 meetup
<pleia2> tsimonq2: also, are you not using the script? the script writes the citation for you, no mistakes about formatting :)
<guiverc_t> nah see nothing in planet ; one general OSS & one cute konqi pic but not *buntuy
<pleia2> boo, slow news week for our 500th edition
<pleia2> ok, for real, should focus on this meetup ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Just had a nice conversation with my grandma, she's in Tuscon for the winter. ;)
<tsimonq2> Ok, so back to this.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: No, I didn't think of the scrip[t
<guiverc_t> fyi:  just looked and don't see a summary writers email....    (i'm not doing well pain|health wise so not doing much anyway)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: It's Thursday ;)
<tsimonq2> When I wake up tomorrow, I can look it over and send it.
<guiverc_t> wtf:   i thought it was friday hours ago, but started when I wrongly thought it was saturday...  which way is up??
<guiverc_t> its still early arvo here - i'm going to bed too!  i'm just not with it.
<pleia2> guiverc_t: I hope you feel better <3
<pleia2> and I thought you were just getting a head start on tomorrow :)
<guiverc_t> :) @ pleia2     alas no, but thanks  (i'm still in doc; will try and complete one i started later)
<PaulW2U> added some blogosphere articles and some re beta release to prep doc
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-25
<jose> pleia2: btw I'm just waiting on nhandler's quote - the rest didn't reply :/
<pleia2> jose: ok, thanks
<jose> np
<guiverc_t> uwn: don't see any more interesting in planet; have written blah for those i saw. in doc
<pleia2> thanks, I need to post my blog post and maybe nudge nhaines again about ubucon summit
<tsimonq2> Oh grrrr I forgot :/
<guiverc_t> :)
 * pleia2 publishes leaving uwn post :'(
<pleia2> had hoped to do this 10 weeks ago, but ugh
<guiverc_t> pleia2, shame we 'push' our undone tasks; we need to be more like routers that 'drop' ... it'd reduce our self-stress
<pleia2> guiverc_t: hah, indeed :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: :(
<tsimonq2> pleia2: We'll miss you :(
<pleia2> you know where to find me :)
<pleia2> still, it's breaking my heart
 * guiverc_t has sad face
<pleia2> emailed the trio of winners from our quiz
<tsimonq2> pleia2: You deleted a dot...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: :P
<pleia2> ?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: End of summary email, it says, "Thanks again for your time! And no worries if you can't help this week, there is always next week.. :)"
<pleia2> ah, hah
<tsimonq2> There was another period at the end of that, I fixed that in the doc because it was annoying me. :P
<tsimonq2> And SOMEONE decided to change it back ;)
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> anyway, that's all sent to people
<pleia2> off to dinner
<tsimonq2> Ok o/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I added it back, thankyouverymuch :P ;)
 * PaulW2U counts just 4 summaries to do for this milestone issue
 * PaulW2U thinks best to hold my own blog post(s) until after #500 is issued
<guiverc_t> thanks PaulW2U [for comments on doc seen via phone]  .. i'm unlikely to do anymore this issue
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: no problem, I'll make sure that summaries are completed in the absence of anyone else showing up
<guiverc_t> not sure if in doc; planet has pleia2's moving.on & an insights:public ssh keys in lxd... ; unsure if in doc, nor willing to power up desktop to check it
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: I've written pleia2's summary but not sure if lxd article should be included as it's a "HowTo"
<PaulW2U> sometime we include HowTo's and sometime we don't  </confused>
<guiverc_t> :) @ PaulW2U
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-26
<PaulW2U> all summaries now completed
<pleia2> we include how-tos when they're demonstrating a new thing, like "new feature in this software, here's how to use it!)
<pleia2> importing ssh keys, not new :)
<pleia2> jose: thanks doc all done?
#ubuntu-news 2018-02-24
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-February/004297.html - call for testing 16.04.4 iso -- for fridge??
<guiverc> (if i get a yeah/ya/... i can post it)
<tsimonq2> Do it ;)
<guiverc> thanks Simon
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Updates for February 2019 @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/02/updates-for-february-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: GIFs in GNOME @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2018/12/gifs-in-gnome.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Slax 9.8 Linux Distro Released with Various Updates from Debian GNU/Linux 9.8 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/slax-9-8-linux-distro-released-with-various-updates-from-debian-gnu-linux-9-8-524996.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, January 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/02/18/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-january-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linspire Cloud Edition 8.0 Office 365 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linspire-cloud-edition-8-0-office-365-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-524997.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Arne Exton's Six-in-One MultiBootCD Updated with Latest GNU/Linux Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/arne-exton-s-six-in-one-multibootcd-updated-with-latest-gnu-linux-releases-524999.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice-Based Collabora Online 4.0 Adds New Look, Numerous Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-based-collabora-online-4-0-adds-new-look-numerous-improvements-525001.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.8 "Stretch" Live & Installable ISOs Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-8-stretch-live-installable-isos-now-available-to-download-525002.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> I see no reasons for alterations to UWN566. Pulling "WIP" .
<Bashing-om> "WIP" removed - target time to publish: 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forun post done,, will do the re-direct soonest .
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done .. pending is the social media postings.
<guiverc> push/publish UWN #566 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sorry was away in the forum for support... Yeah publish to the social media as you can :)
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: My fate rests in your hands :P ... I have yet to here from slidinghorn to post to reddit :(
<guiverc> yeah I realize that Bashing-om - my request is mostly my need to comply with Fridge posting guidelines (need 2nd.. yeah I could without, but like following rules..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: yeah on rule following . I have not the accounts so can not help there .
<guiverc> you gave me what I wanted Bashing-om - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-566/  (i'm willing to bend [a little] to a 2nd from a team-member; which you gave)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Always amazes me what I am not aware of :) All I know in this regard is we are set to go .
<guiverc> tweet & g+ done also
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-19
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good man :)
<guiverc> fb finally too..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I wipe Gdoc and start on UWN567 :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 566 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-566/
<Bashing-om> Annddd - Here we go again .. new start :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kali Linux Ethical Hacking OS Kicks Off 2019 with Metasploit 5.0 and ARM Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kali-linux-ethical-hacking-os-kicks-off-2019-with-metasploit-5-0-and-arm-updates-525004.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Geary 0.13 Released, Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138555 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Will Let You Access Linux Files from Windows Explorer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138563 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15 Desktop Gets First Point Release with over 35 Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-desktop-gets-first-point-release-includes-over-35-improvements-525017.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 566 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-566/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First LibreOffice Asia Conference to Take Place May 25-26, 2019 in Tokyo, Japan @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-libreoffice-asia-conference-to-take-place-may-25-26-2019-in-tokyo-japan-525018.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #122 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-122/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Imposter Syndrome: Understanding and Managing It @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/02/19/imposter-syndrome/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.15.1 arrives in Cosmic backports PPA @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-15-1-arrives-in-cosmic-backports-ppa/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ODrive is a No-Frills Google Drive Client for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138581 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: LoCo Ubuntu PT: Ubucon Portugal 2019 – Lisboa @ https://ubuntu-pt.org/2019/02/ubucon-portugal-2019-lisboa/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: Taking the "User" out of Design @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2019-02-20-taking-the-user-out-of-design
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment Gets a Second Beta Release, RC Lands March 6th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-gets-a-second-beta-release-rc-lands-march-6th-525047.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism's Privacy and Security-Focused Librem 5 Linux Phone to Arrive in Q3 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-privacy-and-security-focused-librem-5-linux-phone-to-arrive-in-q3-2019-525048.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Launchpad News: Launchpad news, July 2018 – January 2019 @ http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-july-2018-january-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #142 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2019/02/22/full-circle-magazine-142/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: We need Arm64 systems for developers. Again. @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2019/02/23/we-need-arm64-systems-for-developers-again/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Urgent Testing Needed: Lubuntu 16.04.6 RCs @ https://lubuntu.me/test-xenial-6/
<guiverc> just fyi:  Bashing-om i read thru all of gdoc (uwn) late yesterday, even if not obvious (as I saw no need to make comments during read thru)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. I added Simon's call to Gdoc. If no other does the summary I take care of that prior to making up the WIKI.
<guiverc> I hadn't seen that request from Simon so thanks.. I saw prior 16.04.6RC (main, then two flavors opted out) & was going to add it, but must have been sidetracked  (or too soon, ML entry hadn't appeared maybe)  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004712.html
<Bashing-om> guiverc: On loght of  add it, but must have been sidetracked  (or too soon, ML entry hadn't
<Bashing-om> ^^ maybe move what I have up to general ?
<guiverc> :) - I'm adding the link I just pasted to general... we can group them (don't need summary) for flavors (though finding a prior uwn for me to copy/paste group text usually isn't any quicker..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - gonna have to rethink the 16.04.6 release announcement.
<guiverc> i've just added & summarized it in general if you wanna look
<guiverc> general may be too high (important) for request-to-test maybe? -- other community news?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Works for me - slight edit .
<Bashing-om> Jeremy Bicha advises that Gnome will not do the .6: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004713.html. Do we want to note that ?
<guiverc> there were 2 NO's - I'd say skip them.
<guiverc> ubuntu-studio was the other
<guiverc> JeremyBicha's at least mentioned stopping generation of ISO, so nothing to test if people looked for it.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yeah - I too discourage a negative wave in the newsletter :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om, guiverc: Yes, if you want to include Lubuntu's separate call for testing, please bullet-list it under the general one.
<guiverc> :)  already done
<guiverc> (though none prior example I looked at had sufficient text for it, so it was created)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: krytarik:: Well past my beddy-bye - headed that way now.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E24 – Quase o melhor podcast de Ubuntu do mundo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/24/s01e24-quase-o-melhor-podcast-de-ubuntu-do-mundo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E24 – Quase o melhor podcast de Ubuntu do mundo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/24/s01e24-quase-o-melhor-podcast-de-ubuntu-do-mundo/
<Bashing-om> Making up the WIKI for this week .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: UWN567 up for critique/proofreading. Note the removeal of Mike in the credits as I am unaware of any contributions this week; advise if I am in error.
<Wild_Man> I will take a look, and Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)) Sun shine here .. makes for a much better day . I do UWN anyway :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I don't know if he has helped or not I have not had any time to check in to see
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K. will also await Chris's advisement.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay
<guiverc> fyi: i'd read thru complete document yesterday
<guiverc> (i forget when, so unsure what time, latest comment possibly is clue)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Some slight edits were made on the WIKI.
<guiverc> okay, will report when i've had a look (will be later,  doing a qa-test now, but later will be an install-test, will look as it installs..
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-17
<guiverc> Bashing-om, two suggestions made in gdoc (one appeared good in gdoc, but different on wiki)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ack - looking .
<Bashing-om> UWN: Edits done - awaiting Wild_Man's critique befor moving on.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, All look good
<Bashing-om> UWN - All green and set to go :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: So I see you have conveniently ignored the first point I made and chosen to only do minimal fixing on the second.  Behavior like this makes it hard for me to keep being involved without going insane.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sorry - that 1st point I took as a missed newline for the header / What do you suggest I fix ? And I am but the grunt here - I never said I was other.
<krytarik> And as proviously indicated, I'm not saying that it always has to be My Way™ either.  But do you not see how the main New Members and Developers header and what are currently its subheaders have the same size?  That includes visually on the wiki page as well as textually in its raw code as per the number of '=' surrounding them.
<krytarik> Previously it was arranged as a bullet-pointed list.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: We had "==" and we changed that to "===" . // So just make the articles as bullets insted - no summary ?
<Bashing-om> Slow internet, takes a while to log back into the WIKI; waiting.
<krytarik> Yes, my intention was to revert to how it was done previously.  And yeah, I guess since there isn't much of value in the summaries currently anyway, we could just drop them and limit the entry to name, type, and link.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I do :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: How do you suggest we fix our template ?
<krytarik> Um, there is nothing to do there besides what we've done last week already, since there are no subitems in the template.
<krytarik> I just wish 'handsome_feng' had a nicer "full name" someplace.. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Think I might be able to hunt up handsome_feng; he has been around for a while. See what I can do , // New Members and Developers redone - acceptable ?
<krytarik> About right, yeah.  Btw, "ANNOUNCE:" is still in the issue summary.  And I've already looked for a definitive indication of a proper name of 'handsome_feng', but so far not really - so we might just have to stick with what was provided to us and what is visible on his LP profile.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Humm .. maybe I forgot to save the changes in the wiki - lemme look again :(
<Bashing-om> krytarik: "ANNOUNCE:" fixed.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: 3 Malaysia MPEG-2 Patents left @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/politics/3-Malaysia-MPEG-2-Patents-left.html
<Bashing-om> Channel logs checked - no further edits - pulling "WIP"; time to push - 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> Mail is away - posting to the Forum next.
<Bashing-om> forum post done - no issues seen - doing the re-directs next.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Change Theme on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS & Above @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163271 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done - pending is posting to the social media :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Are you where you can do the social media postings ?
<guiverc> running publish script; now got fridge post.. you're happy for me to publish to fridge I assume
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - push to the Fridge - I am not aware of any issues :P
<guiverc> thanks, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-618/  (looked okay to me)
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check: checks good :D
<guiverc> UWN 618 published to fb too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good man that you are :P - clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep.
<Bashing-om> doing the wipe :P
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 619 :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 618 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-618/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-18
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack Charms 20.02 – CephFS backend for Manila and more @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/openstack-charms-20-02
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 14 February 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-14-february-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ceph storage on Ubuntu: An overview @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ceph-storage-on-ubuntu-an-overview
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: On the Birmingham tech scene @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/02/17/on-the-birmingham-tech-scene/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: BingWall is —Yes, a Bing Wallpaper App for Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163881 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MAAS 2.7 released @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/maas-2-7-released
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 618 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-618/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: What to Expect in GNOME 3.36, Including New Lock Screen @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162792 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Trying A Minimum Working Example @ http://coyote.works//posts/TexDown20200218/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Komikku is a GTK Manga App for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163945 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-19
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v5.4 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2020/02/18/security-things-in-linux-v5-4/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 73.0.1 Released with Critical Linux Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-73-0-1-released-with-critical-linux-fixes-529238.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Bosch Rexroth adopts Ubuntu Core and snaps for app-based ctrlX AUTOMATION platform @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/bosch-rexroth-adopts-ubuntu-core-and-snaps-for-app-based-ctrlx-automation-platform
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.18.1 for Kubuntu 19.10 available in Backports PPA @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-18-1-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #164 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-164/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MAAS doc example: MGH @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/maas-doc-example-mgh
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Android home screen widgets in HTML and JS @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/02/19/android-home-screen-widgets-in-html-and-js/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-20
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: SGT Puzzles Collection 0.2.5 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2020/02/20/sgt-puzzles-collection-0-2-5-released/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 63 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-63/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Says It’s Also Impacted by Coronavirus, Shares New Shipping Dates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-says-it-s-also-impacted-by-coronavirus-shares-new-shipping-dates-529256.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Parallel installs for classic snaps @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/parallel-installs-for-classic-snaps
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-21
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Brings Its Windows 10 Antivirus Arsenal to Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-brings-its-windows-10-antivirus-arsenal-to-linux-529268.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New GTK Website Design Goes Live to Help Boost Linux App Development @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164126 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, January 2020 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/02/21/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-january-2020/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Are you where you can unsubscribe > "Spacecaptain <spacecaptain@gmail.com> : Hello, I'd like to unsubscribe from this newsletter".
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, a little later I can just got home and a check was waiting in the mail I have to go deposit it real quick before they close
<Bashing-om> ^^ :D is a no hurry kind of thing .
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-22
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Late February Miscellany @ http://coyote.works//posts/LateMiscellany20200221/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: /#ubuntu-bugs-announce: UWN - I have a lot on my mind hindering concentarting on Gdoc. I try and re-focus tomorrow.
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-23
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Adapta GTK Theme Sorely Needs a New Maintainer… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164211 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN619 up for review and final edits; I do not feel well and I am going back to bed (flu ??). Will check here much later for any alterations.
